# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  POLAR BOX2 : v2.59 READY : [HOT : HTC ANDROID, LASTEST BB MEPS, LG, MODEMS]30-03-2011

## mohamed73

*  
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
  PolarSuite Update - Version v2.5.9
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*  * HTC PHONES  ( Android and Windows platform )*  
* HTC Hero
* HTC Hero100
* HTC Hero130
* HTC Hero200
* HTC Hero A6265
* HTC Hero A6277
* HTC Hero A6288
* HTC Legend
* HTC Legend A6363
* HTC Legend A6365
* HTC Buzz
* HTC Wildfire
* HTC Wildfire A3335
* HTC Wildfire A3333
* Verizon HTC Hero 
- Unlock (via ReadCodes)
- Process totally safe
- Fixed some info showed in screen
- Improved connection process and stability
- Added extra info in Android HTC booting (Platform, HwId, Bootloader and Baseband)
- Added some versions not supported, that gives error
- Fixed problem in OMAP read imei (before show 14 digits, now fixed)
- Working actually in flash, goldcard generator, factory unlock, etc ...    * BlackBerry Phones *   * HOT MEPS ADDED* 
* MEP-06041-011
* MEP-08209-004
* MEP-09292-006
* MEP-09292-008 
- Added some HOT new MEPs for users !!
- Process need internet connection   * LG Phones ( Infineon platform ) * 
* LG T300
* LG T310
* LG T310i
* LG T310N 
- Read Codes  (totally safe process)
- Reset Settings 
- Rebuild imei  (for testing purposes)   * Modems USB  ( Qualcomm platform )*  
* Vodafone K3765-Z  (ZTE variant) 
- Direct Unlock (via read codes)
- More models compatible will be added in the next updates  
Thanks in advance for your attention.
With best regards, 
[ Polar Team ] 
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]
[ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ]     *U LIKE POLAR UPDATES !!!* *ARE U FAN OF POLAR TEAM !!!* SELECT UR AVATAR AND USE IT INSIDE FORUM (right clic + save as)         *UPDATE V2.59 LINK*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

